# Traveling from MEX to US via Canada layover??



## Blondie (Aug 31, 2019)

Flying from Puerto Vallarta home to Boston via Toronto. Wondering if we will go through some immigration of sorts in Canada? We have a two hour layover.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 31, 2019)

Getting into Canada from Mexico is easy but going from Mexico to Canada and then the USA might throw a flag because of Immigration concerns. Tell us how it turned out.

Bill


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 31, 2019)

I don't think it will be an extraordinary hassle as long as you have the proper travel documents and haven't gone anywhere else on the DHS 'forbidden' list- like Cuba, Venezuela, Iran, etc. Back 'in the day', US citizens would go to Canada then to Havana where the officials would stamp a blank paper in their passports to be thrown away before returning to the U.S.

Jim


----------



## moonstone (Aug 31, 2019)

Can't speak to your precise route but we have American friends who travelled from Belize through Pearson Airport in Toronto on their way to other countries (Cuba, Europe). They said when they got off their flight there was a path to follow for connecting international flights. They did have to go through security and passport control but it was quick.   Here is a link to info on the Air Canada site, the information would probably apply to all airlines connecting in Canada.  https://www.aircanada.com/ca/en/aco...nto-pearson-international-airport/int-us.html

~Diane


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 31, 2019)

Blondie said:


> Flying from Puerto Vallarta home to Boston via Toronto. Wondering if we will go through some immigration of sorts in Canada? We have a two hour layover.



Yes, in fact I believe you will do so twice.

To enter Canada you need to clear Canadian customs and immigration.

Then, prior to boarding your flight to the US you will clear US customs and immigration, which operates in many major Canadian cities, including Toronto. That way, your flight can land in the US as a domestic flight and with no further formalities at that end. 

I'm not sure if you can bypass Canadian immigration in Toronto if you are transiting, it may be possible.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Aug 31, 2019)

It depends upon a number of factors as to whether you also need to retrieve your bags and whether you have to clear Canada Customs and Immigration.  Are you on a single ticket and airline (or code share), or are the flights from Mexico to Toronto and Toronto to Boston two separate tickets/airlines?  Also, is there an overnight layover?  That will make a difference.

If on a single ticket you will normally just follow the "Connections" sign upon landing in Toronto and not have to deal with Canada Customs and Immigration.  You will have to go through a more cursory passport control and security with any carry-on luggage and then do US Customs and Immigration pre-clearance, as described by Bizaro86.  You will not have to retrieve your checked baggage if it is tagged through to Boston.  You will then proceed to your departure gate and land in Boston as a domestic passenger and just retrieve your checked bags and head home.

Here is the connection guide for Toronto Pearson Airport using Air Canada as the airline:

https://www.torontopearson.com/en/connections

_(You can also get to the specific web link above from the link in Moonstone's post #4.)_

If you have an overnight layover, or your bags cannot be checked straight through to Boston from Puerto Vallarta, then you will need to retrieve your checked bags and clear Canada Customs and Immigration.  Then for the second flight you will need to check back in with your bags, clear back through regular security and go through US Customs and Immigration pre-clearance, before heading to your departure gate.


----------



## Blondie (Sep 2, 2019)

Thanks Tuggers! 
We have carry-ons and it is a same day flight with no stay-over in Toronto. Your info helps! Blondie


----------

